# Most agressive freshwater eel?



## neongreen (Apr 12, 2004)

Im looking for something that is active, and will eat feeders. And something with teeth. And as far as size goes, the bigger the better.

What is there?

Pics?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

http://www.chesapeakebay.net/info/american_eel.cfm


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

There is no aggressive freshwater eel.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

it will eat feeders, it gets big, and I imagine it must also have some pretty decent teeth, though.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I have heard tyre track eels can be agressive


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> it will eat feeders, it gets big, and I imagine it must also have some pretty decent teeth, though.


 they dont have teeth... i have seen a couple large 3 footers.. no teeth.


----------



## SMITZ71 (Jun 4, 2004)

No teeth on the Tyre track eels, but their mouths open up in good size...Awesome to watch em go after feeders for they coil up like a snake..I even believe it was my eel that split one of my Exo's in half


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2004)

The American Eel is about the biggest and most aggressive freshwater eel that I know of.

They don't have sharp teeth, but they do have some kind of teeth. I can feel them when I'm removing a hook from the ones I catch by accident.

I often catch them when fishing with earthworms, so I'm going to guess that worms rank high on their favorite foods list. When they feeding on meat, they will go into a "death roll" like a crocadile to tear off pieces of meat.

Neongreen, I've never seen American eels for sale at a pet store. You may have to catch your own if you can't find them for sale in a bait and tackle shop.


----------

